# iPad et Disque réseau



## Nicolarts (12 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je sais que ce n'est pas possible de découvrir les vidéos ou les photos (ou bien les documents si nécessaire) sur TC mais ce n'est pas très grave car très bientôt, j'aurai mon portable Apple donc j'utiliserai TC pour la sauvegarde pour mon futur portable ! 

En cas, je souhaite de savoir quel disque réseau que iPad peut lire les photos et les vidéos (Divx y compris) ?

Je sais que le disque dur chez WD, j'aurai possible de lire seulement les photos avec un App par WD. Mais pas les vidéos dans ma connaissance ! :mouais:

Parce que j'acheterai un disque réseau bientôt aussi ! 

Merci me donner des informations


----------



## kriso (13 Mars 2011)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je sais que ce n'est pas possible de découvrir les vidéos ou les photos (ou bien les documents si nécessaire) sur TC mais ce n'est pas très grave car très bientôt, j'aurai mon portable Apple donc j'utiliserai TC pour la sauvegarde pour mon futur portable !
> 
> ...


 
C'est quoi ta question exactement


----------



## Nicolarts (13 Mars 2011)

Photos WD est disponible sur un de ces disques WD : cliquez-ici mais pas les vidéos... Mais ce disque dur gère DLNA, je crois ! 

J'aimerai bien iPad pourra découvrir les photos *et* les vidéos (Divx y  compris) dans un disque réseau ! Mais quel disque réseau est capable ça ?


----------



## Yayabubu45 (29 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai connecté un disque dur externe sur ma neufbox et j'ai activé le partage multimédia.

Résultat : j'accède à tous mes fichiers depuis mon ipad 2 grace a l'appli yxplayer2 lite.

Si cette info peut vous aider.


----------



## MacJess (30 Avril 2011)

Moi ja parlé mais pas tout comprendre iPad pas marcher sur ton WD!..! 

Bref nicolart t as écris ton texte en anglais et t'as utilisé Google traduction pour le mettre en français ?

Ça pique les noeil!


----------



## taxisun (30 Avril 2011)

j'aimerai profiter de ce post pour savoir si il es possible de brancher un disque dur externe multimédia sur un ipad2 afin de lire les vidéos qui ce trouve sur le disque dur sur l'ipad2?


----------



## Tuncurry (30 Avril 2011)

taxisun a dit:


> j'aimerai profiter de ce post pour savoir si il es possible de brancher un disque dur externe multimédia sur un ipad2 afin de lire les vidéos qui ce trouve sur le disque dur sur l'ipad2?



Brancher,non mais lire, oui. Il faut un disque dur accessible depuis le réseau, soit un nas, soit via USB depuis sa box.enuite une app de lecture réseau de type cokages ou ppplayer. Moi j'utilise buzzplayer qui lit très bien les vidéos ducs avi mp4 stockées sur mon réseau.


----------



## 8patou8 (4 Mai 2012)

bonjour Yayabubu45
comment as tu paramétrer l'appli pour voir ton réseau neufbox ?
merci


----------

